# Moving out of Dubai.. Need help with Shipping



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

I have to leave Dubai in the next 10 days and need help in getting some essential stuff out of here (to India). I want to ship 40" TV, washing machine and some other electrical stuff.

Can anyone suggest the best way to do this.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

phone a removal company?


----------



## schen09 (Jul 8, 2009)

nakamozu said:


> I have to leave Dubai in the next 10 days and need help in getting some essential stuff out of here (to India). I want to ship 40" TV, washing machine and some other electrical stuff.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the best way to do this.


call a shipping company....
Nucaf movers 0566424091........they can assist you......


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Another option is to call a shipping company specialising in removals. Tel 04 2820855 Premier Shipping. And tell them where you got the number from!


----------

